# 64 Trunk Torsion bars!!



## 1964OGgoat (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, I can't for the life of me figure out how these torsion bars go in to the trunk to give it spring. I got the bars out of another 64 took pics, and now I have them cleaned up and intalled on my 64 but they aren't working?? They are installed exactly how the pic shows so Im thinking they weren't installed correctly when I took the pics?

So does anyone have a diagram or can explain how these bars should go in? This is the last step in finishing my frame up resto of my Tri-Power 1964 GTO I would really appreciate any help, thanks!!


----------

